
I Don’t Need A Budget (and you don’t, either) - alexmingoia
https://www.urban20something.com/budget/
======
JMTQp8lwXL
> And it’s not because I’m so rich I don’t need one.

Later in the article:

> I’ve already maxed out my Roth IRA for 2016

> Charity... Bonus: it’s tax deductible!

Only if you're not using the standard deduction, of which the bottom 90% of
taxpayers are not.

> I live in New York and want to get married in New York.

So, presumably child-free and only responsible for oneself. That keeps
expenses to a minimum.

This reads as if the author earns enough to not budget. If you're not
budgeting and maxing IRAs, you make far more than your mandatory expenses to
care to look further at "budgeting".

